# Stocking 20Gal



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

I currently have 4 platys and 6 neon tetras. What else could i put in my tank?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Could add...
4-6 cory cats
4-6 more neons
another school (6-8) of any tetra, danio, or rasbora
1 or 2 dwarf gouramis
3-6 otocats


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

mollies, sword tails, ghost shrimp, 1 angel fish


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, keep the suggestions coming please.  :fish:


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Here are pictures of my tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

love the 2nd pic!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd go with some Cories and maybe a couple small African Dwarf Frogs.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

The 2nd pic is pretty awesome, I'd def get some cories and a few more neons.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

I just got some ghost shrimp so cories should be out of the question right??

so now im up to
------------------

4 Platys
6 neons 
and about 8 ghost shrimp
--------------------

So any other sugestions?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get a mako............


----------



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

i like otos


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Can i put cories if i have ghost shrimp though??


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

butters said:


> Can i put cories if i have ghost shrimp though??


Definitely. If you feed a sinking type of food such as shrimp pellets and algae chips the cories should ignore the Ghost Shrimp. Just don't put any barbs (especially Tiger, Green, and Tin Foil) in there as they tend to use smaller Ghost Shrimp as snacks.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Definitely. If you feed a sinking type of food such as shrimp pellets and algae chips the cories should ignore the Ghost Shrimp. Just don't put any barbs (especially Tiger, Green, and Tin Foil) in there as they tend to use smaller Ghost Shrimp as snacks.


ok cool thanks, are rams compatible with this tank?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

butters said:


> ok cool thanks, are rams compatible with this tank?


No, Rams are cichlids. The tank you have set up would be classified as a Tropical Community tank so make sure your temp is around 77-79 and that your Ph is 6.5-7.5.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

ok, how about a pair of angels. lol sorry about all the questions im kinda new to this.


----------



## blued941 (Jul 14, 2009)

be carefull if you do consider angel fish as tetra`s tend to nip at their fins you could just stick to a normal easy tank for starters with your 6 neon tetra`s and 4 platy`s by adding 4 swordtails and 4 mollies 1 male per 3 females good luck with your decision


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

if you add all those livebearers get ready for a whole lot of fry


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

butters said:


> ok, how about a pair of angels. lol sorry about all the questions im kinda new to this.


No, angels fall under Tropical Semi-Aggressive and then you can't mix angels with Tetras or Barbs for that matter because they get their fins nipped. Most people I know that have angels make them their only fish that swim in the mid to upper levels of their tank.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

What could i use for a good center peice fish??


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

butters said:


> What could i use for a good center peice fish??


Since you have Platys, Tetras, and shrimp you have something for each swimming level. You really need something to keep algae in check. I would go with maybe a Bristlenose Pleco or a Golden Nugget Pleco. Both of these max out at about 4-5".


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Angels are fine with tetras and so are rams, I have a tank with 6 Angels, 2 Rams, 6 emperor tetras, 10 glo-lite tetras, and 8 black phantom tetras, So i have to completely disagree with ghostknife on this one. The only tetras I have found to be a little nippy are the serpae tetras. I think Angels are a perfect center piece fish, rams are good too, I wold go with either 2 german blue or gold rams (male and female). If you get angels tho, barbs are out of the question minus the cherry and gold barbs.
I also wouldnt add more live bearers (swords, mollies, guppies, endlers, etc) because youll be up to your eyeballs in fry in no time


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok cool, i think ive made my mind up, ima go with the long finned german blue rams


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

butters said:


> Ok cool, i think ive made my mind up, ima go with the long finned german blue rams


I wouldn't do that, but that is your choice. Rams have different temperature and Ph requirements than the rest of the fish in your tank. Rams need about 8 Ph and a temperature around 80-83.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Angels are fine with tetras and so are rams, I have a tank with 6 Angels, 2 Rams, 6 emperor tetras, 10 glo-lite tetras, and 8 black phantom tetras, So i have to completely disagree with ghostknife on this one. The only tetras I have found to be a little nippy are the serpae tetras. I think Angels are a perfect center piece fish, rams are good too, I wold go with either 2 german blue or gold rams (male and female). If you get angels tho, barbs are out of the question minus the cherry and gold barbs.
> I also wouldnt add more live bearers (swords, mollies, guppies, endlers, etc) because youll be up to your eyeballs in fry in no time


do you think it would be ok if i get just a pair of guppies?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

a gourami or a single betta


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

betta0fish said:


> a gourami or a single betta


That's a good idea. Go with a Blue, Green, or even a Fire Gourami, but not a Blue Paradise Gourami as they get rather aggressive.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm kinda tired of bettas my sister used to breed them when i was younger so they dont have any apeal to me.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> I wouldn't do that, but that is your choice. Rams have different temperature and Ph requirements than the rest of the fish in your tank. Rams need about 8 Ph and a temperature around 80-83.


Actually Rams prefer soft water and a lower pH. They do prefer slightly higher temps than other fish though. 


Bolivian Rams are hardier and less picky than Blue Rams, so definitely look into those. I would just get 1 for your tank. You could get more Neons too. They looks really neat in large schools. Shoot for 8-10.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Could i get a pair of guppies with with my current setup of:

4 platy
6 neon
8 ghost 
2 rams
????


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

A few male guppies would be fine. I wouldn't get females.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

they reproduce real quickly


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I like the male Tequila Sunrise and the Lyretail Guppes myself and they seem more active than traditional guppies.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

The only drawback with guppies is a lot of babies, the are very pretty though, and two males are best if you go that way. And as myself and southernbelle have said, rams would be fine because even if they require a little bit hotter water, all of your other fish could handle that as well and to disagree with ghostknife again, they are not a normaly cichlid, they are more in the family of angelfish and discus, they like softer water and higher temps. I have found more often that dwarf gouramis are a little more territorial, except for flamingo gouramis. Believe me, idk if ghost knife has experience with rams or not but I do and I have been very successful with them and they will work in your tank.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

I've decided that i wont be getting the German blue's till about the end of the year when I get my 46Gl bowfront. I think they will fit and look alot better in that tank.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

a pleco is good for algae. i would get a Bristlenose, but not a Goldnugget pleco. the reach about 14" long. maybe a few ottos. some more neons would be nice. Ive heard they do best in large schools. 

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------

